# Irritating Start To Vacation



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Well we leave on our 3 week trip Friday morning and the vacation is getting off to a rough start. I was at work Thursday and my wife was home getting ready for the trip and packing the trailer with food and clothes. Early in the afternoon the kids told her that someone was looking at our trailer. DW went out to find a city parking enforcement officer putting 2 tickets on our trailer














. The first was because the trailer was on the street during the posted street sweeping time. Okay fair enough I knew that might happen and I didn't have any options to put the trailer anywhere else. That's going to cost me $27 which I can tolerate. The really irritating citation was for having the trailer disconnected from the tow vehicle. Our street is on a slope and I have to disconnect the trailer to get it level for running the fridge as we load up. I had the truck in the garage and I guess I should have just parked it in front of the trailer and hooked up one of the chains. The fine for the disconnected trailer is $57 so I'm starting out my vacation $84 in the hole.

I did go online and reviewed our city municipal code and I found the section for which I was cited has an exception for "trailers in the process of being loaded or unloaded". I plan to contest the second citation on the basis that we were loading the trailer for a trip that started on the next day. I have confirmed campground reservation info that proves our trip start date and hopefully that will be enough proof that we really were loading the trailer. Obtw the officer was rather rude to my wife which will probably warrant a letter to that department on how their personnel behave with city residents.

Hopefully that's the worst I have to deal with on our trip.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would fight both of them. Were they actively sweeping the streets in the area, if not what is the harm. I know some people will disagree that you break the law you pay the piper for it but both of these tickets are very petty.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bummer









I would fight them both. I do not think you should have a problem because you have proof that you were loading your trailer.

Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Tough start for a vacation. The second citation definitely sounds frivolous. Hope you win that one.

Our Borough is quite firm on street sweeping days. No parking until after the street sweeper comes, or 4:00 PM whichever comes first. Don't know about campers or trailers. In our case, it is year round, allowing for snowoplowing to the curb in the winter. This was actually enacted during the winter. If we have enough heavy snows it is the only way the streets are passable.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just be thankful you weren't in a tow zone!









Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am with Andy. Both are petty tickets. Appeal them.......

Have a good vacation!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

That is no way to start. Sounds like you have a good out on the second one and if your working on the paperwork you might as well go for both. Makes me feel lucky to live on a farm. The only parking citation would come from DW for letting the grass grow around the camper. The fine would be to hook it up and go camping because it has obviously been sitting too long.

Hope the trip went well at least,
Tony


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I feel your pain and recomend you appeal both at the same time. Unfortunately not all LEO's apply the discretion when doing things.









Good luck with it all.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

MJRey said:


> I'm starting out my vacation $84 in the hole.
> [snapback]124509[/snapback]​


I would fight them both. On the bright side, $84 is less than you might spend for one night in a hotel...









Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

It's quota time. Hey, they have to pay for all the overtime for officers to cover other officers on vacation. My next door neighbor is a cop and when vacation time rolls around, they all get double shifts with OT to cover. Gotta pay for that somehow.

You think I'm kidding, but I live in a little rinky-dink town and I know the mayor very well. He orders the cops to give tickets at his whim. Gave me one for having my trash to the curb too early - I know because the cop who issued the ticket (not my neighbor) is a friend and he told me the mayor ordered him to issue me and his sister (the mayor's - they were feuding) tickets. Nice guy, huh? Anyway, I fought the ticket and won. I was within the time limit.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark,

I feel for ya man! Put it behind you, enjoy your vacation and then come back and fight both tickets.

I just got done reading an article in our local paper regarding the rights of RV owners vs city ordinances. It seems a lot of public officials have watched "Christmas Vacation" too many times. Much of their concern with RVs in driveways or on the street was that people would be camping in them.

We don't all have Cousin Eddie camping out in front of our house.

Good luck!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Mark!
Well, I've found that alot of vacations that get off to a bad start like this usually end up being some of the most memorable and enjoyable. Don't sweat it for now. Talk about fines.......I went today, 3 days after my B.D. and paid for my tags and taxes on vehicles/OB!! WHEW!! Close to $900!!







The tax office considers the OB a "camper" and a pop-up is a travel trailer in their book!!








Darlene action


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, for now forget about it and go enjoy your trip







. You can fight it out when you get back.

Have a great, safe trip.

Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Contest them both. Chances are the officer won't show on the court date and they'll be dismissed anyway.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

Been there, done that. It turns out in our neighborhood, you can not have a trailer parked in front of your home for more than 48 hours. Last summer I had mine home for about 4 days prior to a big trip while I installed my bunk bed rails, and one of our lovely neighbors decided to rat us out. Literally 15 minutes before we were going to leave, the city inspector showed up. I was just putting a stack of linens on the rear bed when, when I looked out and saw him drive up.

Fortunately, he was more reasonable than your guy, and when he saw that we were clearly preparing to leave, he bid us a good trip and went on his way.









The annoying thing is, if you have a motorhome (as a neighbor down the street does), you can park it out front for months on end. What's the difference? I'm glad you asked... In the eyes of the city, the motorhome falls under the classification of a transportation vehicle. In other words, no different than a car. As the officer said, you could drive the motorhome to work... not your trailer. BTW, he agreed that it was a ridiculous double standard, but could only shrug his shoulders and suggest I take it to the people that actually set the ordinances.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like you did some good research and have a solid chance to beat the ticket. Best thing to do in court is be prepared. Good luck.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Grrr that would get my goat too! I laugh at the whole street sweeper bit, and guess I'm shocked cities bother to post signs and give tickets. I see ours swept maybe 4 times a year, if something is blocking it he just goes around it and keeps on truckin'. The second ticket is a joke, if you have the vehicle properly chocked it shouldn't be an issue. Sounds like the ol' Meter Maid was having a bad day and decided to take it out on you... that or one of your neighbors turned you in.

Either way, have a great trip and remember to laugh at the people that try to get you down.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> It's quota time. Hey, they have to pay for all the overtime for officers to cover other officers on vacation. My next door neighbor is a cop and when vacation time rolls around, they all get double shifts with OT to cover. Gotta pay for that somehow.
> 
> You think I'm kidding, but I live in a little rinky-dink town and I know the mayor very well. He orders the cops to give tickets at his whim. Gave me one for having my trash to the curb too early - I know because the cop who issued the ticket (not my neighbor) is a friend and he told me the mayor ordered him to issue me and his sister (the mayor's - they were feuding) tickets. Nice guy, huh? Anyway, I fought the ticket and won. I was within the time limit.
> [snapback]124575[/snapback]​


Ok, spill the beans. What did YOU do to tick off the mayor?


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

MJRey said:


> Well we leave on our 3 week trip Friday morning and the vacation is getting off to a rough start. I was at work Thursday and my wife was home getting ready for the trip and packing the trailer with food and clothes. Early in the afternoon the kids told her that someone was looking at our trailer. DW went out to find a city parking enforcement officer putting 2 tickets on our trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's what you do...fight the ticket, then whether you win or lose, park your camper (while still attached to you TV), in front of city hall for 24 hours at a time (just make sure it's not on street sweeping day).







Alright, that really won't do anything more than make the mayor more anti-camperish. So, sell your house, get out of the little time and become a full-timer!


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Leave it behind and go have a good time. You can always deal with it when you get back...............Ticket quota down probaly and the officer was suffering from Outback envy


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I finally heard from the city and I paid the street sweeping ticket but I won and they dismissed the unhitched trailer ticket







.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MJRey said:


> I finally heard from the city and I paid the street sweeping ticket but I won and they dismissed the unhitched trailer ticket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got the bigger ticket dismissed. I don't think you told us if you actually knew if was a street sweeping day or not.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great MJRey glad to hear you won that one
















Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes









Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey that's great news.

I have this little speeding thing I was wondering if you could help me with now?


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

My Camping Buddies live in the city and have the 48 hours before a trip and 48 hours after a trip for loading and Unloading. One of the neighbors ratted him out to the Police and they paid him a visit, but the neighbor did not know about the 48 hour rule.








So for the next two months he would keep the camper there for 48 hours take it away for 24 hours then bring back for 48 hours.

My Camping Buddies live in the city and have the 48 hours before a trip and 48 hours after a trip for loading and Unloading. One of the neighbors ratted him out to the Police and they paid him a visit, but the neighbor did not know about the 48 hour rule.







So for the next two months he would keep the camper there for 48 hours take it away for 24 hours then bring back for 48 hours.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

jgheesling said:


> My Camping Buddies live in the city and have the 48 hours before a trip and 48 hours after a trip for loading and Unloading. One of the neighbors ratted him out to the Police and they paid him a visit, but the neighbor did not know about the 48 hour rule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't ya just love neighbors. Always looking out at for you!


----------

